# Frage zu "3d Darstellung"



## david1985 (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo...

zuerst möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich quasi keine Ahnung von Fotografie habe. Eigne mir zur Zeit Wissen in 3ds max an, aber habe dennoch eine Frage.

Wenn ich einen Gegenstand habe und will ihn in nem Programm oder per Video rotieren lassen, wie macht man da am besten die Aufnahme?

Holt man sich ein Material, das man dann kreisförmig zusammenbaut mit einer Skala und schießt genug Bilder? Da kommt es ja darauf an, wie schnell man es rotieren lassen will. Sagen wir ich will die Rotation in 5 Sekunden geschafft haben, dann brauche ich ja eine gewisse Anzahl Bilder pro sek, damit das flüssig aussieht, nicht wahr? Über die genaue Anzahl werde ich mich speziell bei jemandem bestimmt noch informieren können.

Am Besten wäre der Raum dann noch abgeschottet, damit die Lichtquellen jeweils gleich sind oder? Dann nimmt man die Aufnahmen und fügt sie zusammen.

Mit ner Videokamera müsste man ja ne bewegliche Schiene haben, was wohl n Tick komplizierter ist und wohl nicht so einfach in Eigenbau zu machen.

Was ich eigtl wissen will, ob es doch machbar ist, einen Gegendstand mit einfachen Mitteln per Fotografie auf dem PC darzustellen, oder ob das doch ein wenig komplexer ist.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mich da ja ein wenig aufklären.

Danke


----------



## Leola13 (23. Februar 2007)

Hai,

irgendwie werd ich aus deiner Fragestellung nicht schlau ?  

Du willst ein Video (?) erzeugen in dem ein Gegenstand rotiert. Stimmt ?

Dann sprichst du von 3Dmax. Damit sollte sich das Ganze relativ einfach realisieren lassen. Einfach mal im entsprechendem Forum suchen.



> Holt man sich ein Material, das man dann kreisförmig zusammenbaut mit einer Skala und schießt genug Bilder?


Das hab ich gar nicht verstanden.

Wenn du das Ganze mit einer Kamera realisieren willst. Musst du eine gewissen Anzahl von Fotos machen und dabei den Gegenstand immer eine Stück weiter rotieren lassen. Zum Schluß das Ganze noch zu einer flüssigen Animation zuzammenbauen. Ggf. in Image Ready.



> Mit ner Videokamera müsste man ja ne bewegliche Schiene haben, was wohl n Tick komplizierter ist und wohl nicht so einfach in Eigenbau zu machen.



Das hab ich wieder nicht verstanden. Wenn du eine Videokamera hast, lass doch einfach dein Objekt rotieren und Filme es.


Oder willst du die (Video)Kamera um dein Objekt rotieren lassen ?
... auch dies sollte sich in 3Dmax realisieren lassen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## david1985 (23. Februar 2007)

Hi, es geht nich um 3ds max 

Geht nur um Fotografie und ob es einfach ist zu realisieren. Klar kann man den Gegenstand rotieren lassen, jedoch findet sich sowas wohl noch schwerer, als eine Schiene, auf welcher man die Kamera rotieren lassen kann.

Geht mir lediglich darum, wie einfach es ist dies zu realisieren 

Ich will einen Gegenstand so oft fotografieren oder filmen, dass man ihn in einem Film als Rotation betrachten kann. Da dies mit Filmkamera wohl nicht so einfach ist, dachte ich da an Fotografie. Ich frage mich nun nur, ob es so einfach ist wie ich mir das vorstelle. Einfache Skala etc, oder ob man andere wichtige Dinge noch beachten muss.


----------



## chmee (1. März 2007)

Anstatt die Kamera zu bewegen könntest Du auch das Objekt drehen 

zB so einen TV-Drehteller gekauft und zB alle ( 5sek x 25fps =125 -> 360/125 ) 2,88° 
ein Foto geschossen. Dann hast Du ein 5sekündiges Video mit einer Volldrehung.

mfg chmee


----------



## david1985 (3. März 2007)

das sowieso, aber es schaut halt anders aus 

Thema hat sich erledigt, danke trotzdem =)


----------

